
'Alexa, I love you’: how lockdown made men lust after their Amazon Echo - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jul/20/alexa-i-love-you-how-lockdown-made-men-lust-after-their-amazon-echo
======
annoyingnoob
Might be time to put down the digital assistant and look for a dating app. I'm
not sure which is worse, being at home looking to electronics for
companionship or dying of covid trying to find an actual relationship.

~~~
rwcarlsen
Statistically, you're almost certainly not going to die of covid (or even be
unusually sick for that matter). But you are guaranteed to be lonely if you
don't get out there.

~~~
annoyingnoob
I might be older than you and I might have medical history that complicates
the matter, who knows. Statistically, covid can kill across the entire range
of the human population. Its really going to come down to how many dates you
can get and how many involve something less than social distancing.

I'm married and don't have any electronic helpers that I converse with, it
doesn't really apply to me.

------
Normille
Ugh! --I wish there had been a disclaimer on that link, saying it was one of
the Grauniad's 'Pass Notes' articles. Quite possibly the most relentlessly
unfunny attempts at humour around.

